# Going Down in Size - Part 13 by Vader7476 (~BBW (Multiple), Drama, ~MWG)



## Observer (Jan 27, 2009)

_~BBW (Multiple), Drama, ~MWG _&#8211; Amanda and Shannon make nice while Brad twists in the wind and Rebeca moves on

*Going Down in Size - Part 13
by Vader7476

(For the prior installment of this story, click here)*​
*Chapter 13 * 

Not much later they left; Amanda and Nikki walked and continued to talk and tease each other in the bright sun. They were surrounded by trees and buildings as they walked the campus grounds. Amanda pointed out buildings she had classes in and facts about landmarks and monuments she had heard. They took a seat on a bench in a park like area, where students on the weekdays usually sat doing work. 

“It’s great out here,” Nikki said looking around thinking of what to say. “So, are you really over Brad?” 

Amanda looked at her sister and smiled. “Definitely. I was pretty bummed out for a couple days there, but the more I thought about it, the less I saw a connection with him. Like, I was starting to fall for him, but when he broke up with me I stepped back and took a real look at the relationship, and we didn’t really do much. I guess I was naïve, I should have realized he spent most of his time with Shannon .” 

Amanda looked at the blue sky riddled with clouds. The wind was picking up, and it was getting harder to hear. “I can’t really be that mad with Brad. Not that I think he’s that great of a guy now, but he really helped me become a better person. He showed me that I could be confident and independent, and really value myself. He made me feel special, and I’ll always be happy for that.” 

“Has he tried to talk to you since?” asked Nikki who was crossing her legs. 

“Yeah, he apologized to me. I hung up on him once though. When I finally felt like hearing what he had to say, he said he was sorry he had done that to me, but thought I was a great girl and really enjoyed the time he spent with me. I told him he was a jerk, and we were over for sure.” 

Amanda turned to Nikki. “You know I can’t really stay mad at anyone, and I felt he was really sorry, but he knows it’s not something I can forget. He’s talked to me a couple times trying to be friends and asking advice about what he should do about Shannon .” 

“He’s got some nerve!” said Nikki angrily, squirming slightly. 

“That’s what I told him,” Amanda paused, “he’s getting really desperate though. I think he really loves her. But even I don’t know what made him go out with me if he felt that way. I’m half tempted to talk to him about it out of curiosity alone, ya know?” 

“Yeah, that is weird.” Nikki said, scrunching her nose in thought. “Maybe you were just too hot for him to turn down? Guess you finally gave Shannon some just desserts!” 

"That’s cruel!” Amanda said. 

“Come on, you’re not even a little happy you were able to hurt her?” Nikki asked. She winced and shifted slightly. 

“No! Not at all. And what the heck are you doing?” 

"The button on these pants is digging into my tummy!” 

Amanda rolled her eyes when her sister undid the button on her jeans, letting the fat roll down softly, pushing the zipper down slightly as the flaps fell to the weight. 

“Nikki, we’re out in public!” Amanda hissed at her sister’s ear. 

“Much better,” Nikki smiled with content. “Besides, no one is even around. Now you were saying?” 

“I was saying that I’m not happy Shannon had to go through that. I wouldn’t wish that on anyone! I admit, I once wanted to get back at her for a while, to have my &#8216;revenge,’ but I’m past that now. It just seems so childish, especially since she apologized to me.” 

Leaves blew in the strong wind, and the sun had started to drop in the sky. It trickled down, shining its gold like past the trees that scattered its brilliance. They fell onto Amanda who soaked them up and cast a shadow on her sister, who was still skeptical of Shannon . 

“I told you last time, knowing her; she apologized so you wouldn’t get the chance to start insulting her. You said she got fat, which I can’t even believe, so she probably did some quick thinking and decided to just make her situation better for you to lower your guard! If I were you, I wouldn’t believe a word that bitch says.” 

Her speech finished, Nikki crossed her arms and leaned back against the wood of the bench. 

“No. You’re wrong. You weren’t there, you have no idea how she looked when she saw me there.” Amanda said. 

“Amanda’s right,” a man’s voice said. Nikki and Amanda both turned to see Brad emerge from the darkened shadow into the filtered green light that went through the leaves of the trees. 

“Sorry, but I couldn’t help but overhear.” 

“You got some nerve,” Nikki started to say before Amanda put a hand over her mouth. 

“My little sister Nikki,” Amanda said. “Now, what do you mean I’m right?” 

“Even before she started gaining a lot of weight, she started to feel sorry for everything she had done to you. I don’t know why, but as she got bigger, that feeling did so as well. Shannon was going to call you and apologize since she didn’t know you were here, but you know what happened. She never got the chance.” Brad said, now making his way to the front of the bench. 

“See,” Amanda said with pride to Nikki, “I told you!” She stood up, letting the light shine on Nikki. 

“So Brad, if Shannon was talking about Amanda so much, how come you never put two and two together?” Nikki asked, glaring at Brad. Amanda hadn’t thought of that question, and immediately looked at Brad to answer. 

“I did. But what was I gonna do? We were already going out. I’m not proud of it, but that’s what happened.” Brad said. “You know I’m sorry Amanda, and I never wanted to hurt you. I was a fool to think neither of you would be hurt. I told you before, but if there’s anything I can do for you, just let me know.” 

“Thanks, I’ll let you know if I think of something.” Amanda said. 

“Alright,” Brad said, knowing when to leave. “I’ll talk to you later then. Nice meeting you Nikki.” 

He left in a hurry. 

“Thank goodness he’s gone!” Amanda said. 

“Still don’t want to talk to him much?” Nikki asked. 

“That’s not it,” Amanda replied. She pulled something out of her pocket. It was vibrating and as it came out; its sound had spread so that now Nikki could hear its ring tone. Amanda pointed the phone, which was rattling off the lyrics to _Bitch_, toward Nikki’s brown eyes and its screen flashed the name: Shannon 

“Hello?” Amanda asked as she flipped the phone up to her ear, a little unsure of whether answering was what she should have done. 

“Hi, Amanda? It’s Shannon ,” said the voice on the other end. 

“Uh, hi!” Amanda replied uneasily. 

“I wanted to thank you for the card you sent me. It was so sweet. You don’t know how much it meant to me.” 

“Don’t mention it Shannon . How are you doing?” 

“I’m holding up okay. I was wondering, did…” Shannon paused for but a moment, gathering the courage to continue. “Well, would you like to meet me at Elizabeth’s and talk?” 

Amanda had to think about her answer. Going to talk would mean one step closer to forgiveness, for getting back to how things used to be. Nikki was none-to-concerned; overhearing the conversation she mouthed “Go!” several times and waved Amanda to continue on without her. 

Amanda didn’t really think she could go through with it; she didn’t really want to go through with it. Even her own demon, although it wanted to go to taunt Shannon , was dissatisfied with the idea. But every time she tried to think of an excuse, she couldn’t help but seeing Shannon ’s image in her mind’s eye, on its fattened knees begging for the help she needed. Thoughts of her tears, and helping her to her dorm that terrible night just wouldn’t leave. 

Amanda had tried to relieve the pain with a card, and it did help, but was she ready to forgive Shannon after all the time she spent hating her? 

It couldn’t hurt. There was no longer anything to lose, and Amanda alone held the outcome in her hands, literally. She took a deep breath and replied, 

“When?” 

“How about now? Unless you have plans,” Shannon said with a hint of sadness in her voice. 

Nikki was now pushing Amanda to leave without her. “I’m across campus, but I’m on my way.” 

“Okay, great!” Shannon said happily. “I’ll see you in a bit.” 

“Alright Shan, bye bye.” 

“Bye. Oh, and Amanda, Thanks.” Shannon said while hanging up. 

Amanda hung up. 

“Stop shoving!” she said to her sister. “Besides, you’re not even pushing me in the right direction!” 

“Well, get going then!” Nikki said. 

“What about you?” Amanda asked her sister. 

“I’ll be fine, just go already!” Nikki said, while pushing Amanda back the other way. 

Amanda laughed, and not shortly after, she continued her trek without the shoving. As the breeze wisped through her brown hair, Amanda couldn’t help but feel the beauty of the day a bit misleading. She felt like she was walking toward her death, into the den of the lion waiting eagerly to pounce. Even knowing the lion was really a lamb, she couldn’t get used to the idea. She had always felt inferior to Shannon , but as she walked she realized for once, she had the upper hand. 

“No! That’s not right,” she quickly corrected herself. “We’re equal.” 

Elizabeth’s was a small café that catered more toward the coffee loving crowd than anything. As you entered through swinging glass doors with wooden muntins, you dropped down some steps and onto a hardwood floor. Tables scattered throughout the front of the store, with a counter in the back where you ordered. To the right, Shannon sat at a booth with a cup of coffee and a muffin. She had been looking out of the window and watched Amanda enter, and gave a slight wave to her. Amanda gave her a nod and went to the counter to order a coffee before sitting down across the blonde. 

“Thanks for coming,” Shannon said and gave an awkward smile as if she was unsure of how to act in this particular get together. 

“I was glad to, its something I’ve known these past few weeks had to happen.” Amanda said pushing the glistening hair out of her face and taking a sip from her mug. 

“Oh, how so?” asked the fat blonde. Amanda seemed as kind as ever, but far more mature than she remembered. She was taking charge, leading the conversation. 

“In all the fracas I never bothered to accept your attempt at an apology. I think I owe you that. And I think we both have questions to ask and lessons to share about what has happened since graduation.” 

“I meant every word of the apology. Rebecca and I have learned a lot in college &#8211; and I’ve realized how controlling and wrong I was. We both got fat and as we did I kept thinking of how unfair I’d been towards you, but I didn’t know how to handle making things right.” 

“I know &#8211; Brad told Nikki and I earlier today that you’d discussed me with him. But I had no idea, nor did he realize who you were talking about.” 

“You’re talking to him?” 

“As little as possible &#8211; he’s crushed about you two breaking up but I’ve moved on. We got started because I was just in need of being rescued and he was a help at the time. I had no idea he was seeing anyone else, much less that it was you. I’m a gullible naive unsuspecting idiot that way. But now he keeps calling me like a lost soul &#8211; even asking me how to get back in your good graces. I guess Rebecca told him you, her and I are a team like the three Musketeers.” 

Tears welled up in Shannon ’s eyes. Amanda hadn’t contradicted Rebecca’s simile. She apparently was willing to treat Shannon ’s abuse as a mistake to be forgotten. Shannon stammered, “I wish I had your ability to forgive. But he’s betrayed our trust and I feel so vulnerable. Still I miss him as much as I hate what he did to me. Do you mind telling me what happened with you two?” 

“It was purely a chance meeting. It was raining and I had no umbrella. He appeared out of nowhere and walked me to my dorm. I impulsively asked what he was doing that Saturday and he said &#8216;nothing.’ We had a nice dinner and then I fussed about the weight I’d been gaining back.” 

“Gaining back?” 

“Yes, I lost over fifty pounds after our little tiff and turned into a shrew for awhile. Then I had a big fight with my sister that brought me to my senses and I began eating normally again. After that my weight started coming back. Brad did a lot to make me feel alright with that. ” 

“He would. He did the same with &#8216;Becca and I -- at least he’s consistent with his chubbies.” 

“Being bigger himself he understands the insecurities of larger people. But I’ve told him he can’t be rescuing everyone behind the back of someone who loves him like you do.” 

“You think I still love him?” 

“Yes. It shows.” 

Shannon lowered her eyes. She knew Amanda’s assertion was true, “So what do I do about the pain?” 

“Stop playing the same record over and over in your mind. Replace it with something proactive. For what its worth, we messed around but never slept together. I’d suggest you talk on the phone first; then, when you’re ready, meet and lay down some very definite ground rules. Peter Pan needs to grow up if he wants someone like you.” 

“And what about you? You got hurt too,” Shannon noted. 

“I’ve been out with two guys since that day &#8211; one of them several times. You don’t need to worry about me &#8211; Brad’s all yours. I could even join with you on a double date if he could stand it.” 

Amanda was a surprised at the assertiveness of her own words, but she could see they pleased Shannon as she sat in the restaurant, the former head cheerleader’s now massive torso barely able to squeeze into the booth. 

Shannon’s phone sounded. It was Rebecca. 

“Yes, we are doing just fine. Neither of us is killing the other &#8211; what’s this about you telling Brad we’re like the Three Musketeers? . . . well, I’m not going to call him tonight, you can be sure of that, but I think I’m going to be better . . . What? Of course you can go out and have a good time. I’m your roommate, not your warden!” 

Amanda let the phone conversation conclude. “Sounds like you’re not having supper together tonight?” 

“No.” 

“Well, we’ve had a coffee and muffin appetizer but I’m feeling like supper. What about us both ordering an entrée?” 

Shannon realized that she was hungry, which these days was normal. She had chicken alfredo while Amanda had meatloaf. Both co-eds had pie for dessert before heading home. 

Meanwhile Brad was getting little sympathy from Jim Cameron, one of the guys who’d dated Amanda. 

“Why should she give you the time of day? Honestly, you tampered with her feelings by violating trust.” 

“Think I don’t know that? But she could at least let me apologize &#8211; then maybe I could make things right.” 

“How?” 

“I don’t know &#8211; maybe a scrapbook of our happy times?” 

“Nice thought, but it proves you’ll not do it again exactly how? 

“So what would you suggest?” 

“After you apologize offer to stay out of her life forever if she’ll just tell you she accepts your apology but was so hurt she can’t stand you &#8211; and mean it,” 

“So much drama &#8211; what if she takes me up on it?” 

“Then you know for sure that its over, man. But if she has any feelings left she won’t be able to do that. You need to take the chance. I suggest you really look inside yourself and understand why you did what you did, then you can decide what you’ll do to make sure you don’t stray again.” 

And so it was that both Shannon and Brad spent the evening alone thinking. 

By the end Shannon emailed Amanda ”Please tell Brad one of the Musketeers will listen to what he has to say &#8211; but it better be good and no promises regarding anything more. Tomorrow night at 8:00 via phone will be acceptable.” 

Amanda called Brad after forwarding the message. Her message was cryptic. “Read your email &#8211; and pray. Then let me confirm what it proposes.” 

Half an hour later she reported back favorably to Shannon, who was nervously devouring a pint of ice cream before going to bed. Shannon retired to what was a strangely calm sleep for the first time in nearly two months. She would talk to him the next night. 

Rebecca for her part was having a grand time with Ward Graham, a nice enough junior who had been asking her to go out again for the last two months. He couldn’t help but note how her bra straps dug into the increased amount of back fat and the increased roundness of her face and upper arms. He had taken her to Buca di Beppo, an Italian restaurant known for its huge portions and she had proven to have the appetite of a vacuum cleaner, apparently totally oblivious to her increasing size. 

He marveled at her appetite, to which she responded under the influence of several frosties, “Isn’t that what you date a fat girl for? To enjoy seeing her enjoy her appetite? Don’t try to tell me you don’t love seeing me stuff my fat face. This second chin isn’t from eating watercress salads!!” 

“Well, yes &#8211; but do you think you’re really fat?” 

“I’m well over 200 &#8211; who’re we kidding?” Rebecca replied, patting her corpulent belly while seated at one of Buca’s famous bench-like tables. ”I’ve grown to like my fat ass and anyone who doesn’t can just kiss it good bye as they leave me to my ice cream floats.” 

Ward shook his head in wonderment at her brazenness. “Well, I’d prefer kissing you somewhere else.” 

“Now that can be arranged! I always have liked you.”

(to be continued)


----------



## c3lv0s2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Interesting. I want to see more. I want to see what effect this new friendship has on Shannon and Amanda.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jan 28, 2009)

RAWH!!!! the day grows better, awesome installment good sir, I love Drama, so much better reading it than living sometimes lulz


----------



## Vader7476 (Jan 28, 2009)

And you also like Deadpool, who is amazing.


----------



## The Id (Jan 29, 2009)

I think the happiest part of this whole thing was that Rebecca found somebody.


----------



## Vader7476 (Feb 23, 2009)

Haha, now why would you say she's found someone?


----------



## runs37 (Apr 3, 2009)

Will there ever be any more to this story?


----------



## Vader7476 (Apr 3, 2009)

runs37 said:


> Will there ever be any more to this story?



Yes. It's on my list of things to do.


----------



## plowman8 (Jan 9, 2010)

When will there be more? This story is o great I must know what's going to happen next


----------



## carlox (Apr 7, 2011)

Where is the next chapter? :eat2:


----------

